# Return/Refund Policy



## Redhead Jami (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi!

I'm wondering what your shop policy is on returns/refunds exchanges. I did search the forums quite a bit before posting but didn't see anything quite like what I'm looking for.

We had a customer order over 60 shirts with us, when she had them picked up the person told us they "look great". Later that day the customer called and was very unhappy with the color of the shirt and the color of ink. Two whammies. We tried to offer the option of reprinting the shirts but she would never answer the phone or call back.

Now a week or two later she wants a complete refund because she went elsewhere to have them reprinted. What are your thoughts on this issue? We're a small shop and eating the cost of the shirts just plain would hurt. It doesn't matter what we do she's going to look at us in a negative light.

In light of this situation I'm updating our very friendly "we'll make it right return policy" to something a little more detailed and wondered what you have for your shop.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Did she see the shirt and ink colors beforehand? If no, why not? 

It would have to be super extenuating circumstances for me to refund the full price back to a customer for a job. I mean the colors would have to be so far away from what she said that it would be obvious to anyone.

We deal with specific purchase orders and use PMS on everything, even basic colors like navy, tan and gray.

Unless you feel you really screwed up, the effort to offer a reprint is enough. It's not like you risk losing her as a customer. Sounds like that already happened.


----------



## Redhead Jami (Jan 31, 2010)

She saw it and agreed to it.

I'm just looking for specific language as to what other shops are using as their "official policy". We're leaning towards actually saying "We'll do everything to make it right such as reprints, size changes etc. but no refunds."


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Offering reprints on issues not your fault is a bit much. You mean if you print something for me and i don't like the color combination, you'll print them for me again free? If I order too few mediums and too many larges you'll change them out for me free?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We also use pantone colors when specifying inks. Shirt colors are either shown via manufacturer website, or in person when possible. We also have the following on our order approval form to ensure that everyone is on the same page- 




> I _________________(printed name) approve the above design, print location(s), shirt color, and sizes. I have read and agree to the terms and conditions of Unik Ink Custom Screenprinting. I understand that the shirt and design color may vary slightly from the proof above. All information has been reviewed for accuracy, and design is approved for printing upon reply to this email."




This is approved by email which goes into a "saved email" folder. As a printer, you MUST protect yourself from any subjective matters and you MUST have a reprint/refund policy in place including a time frame to report any issues. If the order was significantly different from the order approval form then you should offer to reprint the order. If not, then you have no obligation to reprint or refund and it should conveyed to the customer in a kind way. Let them know that subjective characteristics would not deem the order eligible for a reprint or refund. The "a week or two later" part worries me. She could have had these made for an event, they didn't sell, now she wants to come back for a refund. We have a 3 day and no wash policy to report any issues. If something is messed up with the shirts, 3 days is plenty of time to report it. If they took all of the shirts and washed them with bleach, we would not be able to review the shirts to make sure it was something defective on our end. You have to make the policy fair for the customer, but you also have to protect yourself from subjective concerns or outside elements that could compromise the integrity of the original garments delivered.


----------



## Redhead Jami (Jan 31, 2010)

Unik Ink said:


> We also use pantone colors when specifying inks. Shirt colors are either shown via manufacturer website, or in person when possible. We also have the following on our order approval form to ensure that everyone is on the same page-
> 
> 
> 
> This is approved by email which goes into a "saved email" folder. As a printer, you MUST protect yourself from any subjective matters and you MUST have a reprint/refund policy in place including a time frame to report any issues. If the order was significantly different from the order approval form then you should offer to reprint the order. If not, then you have no obligation to reprint or refund and it should conveyed to the customer in a kind way. Let them know that subjective characteristics would not deem the order eligible for a reprint or refund. The "a week or two later" part worries me. She could have had these made for an event, they didn't sell, now she wants to come back for a refund. We have a 3 day and no wash policy to report any issues. If something is messed up with the shirts, 3 days is plenty of time to report it. If they took all of the shirts and washed them with bleach, we would not be able to review the shirts to make sure it was something defective on our end. You have to make the policy fair for the customer, but you also have to protect yourself from subjective concerns or outside elements that could compromise the integrity of the original garments delivered.


Thanks! This is what I was looking for. I'm more just trying to put some hard policies in place for any future situations. The current situation has been handled as best as it can be it's just the future stuff I'm looking to take care of.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i agree that your refund policy needs to be more detailed so you can avoid situations like these. did you ask why she agreed to the shirts when she initially picked them up?


----------



## conquestgraphics (May 13, 2010)

thats why we dont do half down payment , all custom orders are payed in full, you never know when your going to get i thought the red was going to be brighter or darker or what ever they can say to get a discount


----------



## KP (Jun 7, 2010)

The policy that you posted is helpful - thanks


----------



## Redhead Jami (Jan 31, 2010)

TeesForChange said:


> i agree that your refund policy needs to be more detailed so you can avoid situations like these. did you ask why she agreed to the shirts when she initially picked them up?


She had her office manager pick them up and she said "They look great!"


----------

